# Getting Up on Heel-side



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi Everyone-
I am an intermediate snowboarder and have been boarding for fourish years now. My problem is I cannot strap in and stand heelside. I always have to strap in and flip over and stand toeside (and I do not look good doing it). Seriously obnoxious. 

Here's the problem: I am a below the knee amputee (no passive ankle flexion) and have little passive ankle flexion on my real side due to cerebral palsy. Once I am up and boarding the forces allow my ankles to move; not as well as good, real ankles but hey, I haven't died yet.

I desperately want to be able to get up from a sitting position on heelside. I even went to a PT and tried to explain the situation. She had no clue and gave me a bunch of general excersises that I already do frequently; so that was useless.

Hubby claims it is not possible without ankle flexion but I am no fond of that answer. However, that might be the answer and feel free to agree with him.

Does anybody have any suggestions? Preferably, very specific. For example, telling me I need to strengthen my core, in general, won't help; I've got a strong core. But, if there is a specific exercise that builds the group of needed core muscles, that's what I want to know about.

Please feel free to chime in with any suggestions even if you are not familiar with amputations or CP. Thank you!

Best,
E


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Safe to assume you're sitting down to strap in, I'll let that slide for you. Anyone else though!

Here's what I would suggest. As you're sitting down pick your legs up while the knees are bent and slam the heel edge into the snow as you push up with your arms so that way you're creating the force you need to get up on the heels. Think of it like you're sitting down and doing lower body crunches and except you want to rock your upper body forward as you push off the ground with your hands. 

As far as exercises go you're probably doing everything you need to combat the CB and amputation. I'd say maybe do some sideways leg lifts to build up the outside of your quads and hip flexors, but that's it.


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Safe to assume you're sitting down to strap in, I'll let that slide for you. Anyone else though!


I was waiting for someone to say that... LOL... trust me, I have tried strapping in while standing... multiple times...I fall (hubby laughs). I even tried Flow bindings which worked but I could not get them adjusted quite right and they never felt responsive enough once up to speed.


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Here's what I would suggest. As you're sitting down pick your legs up while the knees are bent and slam the heel edge into the snow as you push up with your arms so that way you're creating the force you need to get up on the heels. Think of it like you're sitting down and doing lower body crunches and except you want to rock your upper body forward as you push off the ground with your hands.


I have tried this and found I couldn't get the amp side up far enough to get enough force to slam it into the ground BUT that might be the answer. Perhaps what I need to do is do leg lifts strapped into my board and build those muscles. What a great idea, thank you!

Best,
E


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Tend to agree with yer wonderful hub about the ankle flexion....but

These fine items could surely help and have some other helpful uses on the hill...but each has their drawbacks

perhaps a Spring Loaded Automatic Police Baton 


Barcolounger with lift


Hoyer lifts


An big ass air assisted whoopie cushion with farting sounds


Best bet is to design a powered amp or at least a spring loaded one.

Much respect E...my mom was a quad from a mva and I used to come up with all kinds of crazy ideas and get her laughing with tears rolling...lovely memories.

Edit: But perhaps hubs could merely give you a bit of pull up...just have your heel edge dug in and reach out with your hand on the amp side...a little tug and yer on yer feet.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I don't have any experience with your specific situation, so what I'm about to suggest may not work for you. But maybe you can work a variation on it.

I strap in standing up, generally. But because I'm old and decrepit, I often have to sit down and rest, especially on some of those peak-to-creek runs. I _always_ get up heelside, though, because that grab-under-your-knee thing just doesn't work for me. What I do is rock myself forward in exactly the same way as everyone else, but as soon as my butt leaves the snow, I do a 90-degree rotation with the board so that the back of the board is right where my butt was, and the board is pointing downhill. Essentially, going into a tail-press position. You have to have enough leg strength to be able to push yourself up with one leg (although pulling on the front leg helps as well), but it works.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Not at all what you asked for but have you tried the Burton Step ins?


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

Donutz said:


> I don't have any experience with your specific situation, so what I'm about to suggest may not work for you. But maybe you can work a variation on it.
> 
> I strap in standing up, generally. But because I'm old and decrepit, I often have to sit down and rest, especially on some of those peak-to-creek runs. I _always_ get up heelside, though, because that grab-under-your-knee thing just doesn't work for me. What I do is rock myself forward in exactly the same way as everyone else, but as soon as my butt leaves the snow, I do a 90-degree rotation with the board so that the back of the board is right where my butt was, and the board is pointing downhill. Essentially, going into a tail-press position. You have to have enough leg strength to be able to push yourself up with one leg (although pulling on the front leg helps as well), but it works.


Hmmmm... thanks for the suggestion... does it work when you are getting off the lift and are basically on flats?


----------



## cliffjumper68 (Nov 30, 2018)

At the Breck wounded warrior weekend at the beginning of the season a lot of the people had a single ski pole to lever under one armpit lean forward and complete the standup, sounds like your close just need a last push. Much respect, hope to see you and your hubby on the runs!


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

Snowdaddy said:


> Not at all what you asked for but have you tried the Burton Step ins?


It's actually a great thought and one I did consider. Unfortunately, when I tried on the boots I could not get a good fit. :frown:


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

cliffjumper68 said:


> At the Breck wounded warrior weekend at the beginning of the season a lot of the people had a single ski pole to lever under one armpit lean forward and complete the standup, sounds like your close just need a last push. Much respect, hope to see you and your hubby on the runs!


This has merit and I even bought some poles last year. I will admit I bought them more for balance when skating than standing up (intermediate, perhaps advanced, snowboarder...looks like a complete and utter noob skating). The problem is what do I do with the pole once I am up? Carrying it was a bit of a pita once I was on uneven ground and needed my arms for balance. Maybe some foldable ones and a backpack.... hmmm, I dunno. Thanks for the suggestion!
Best,
E


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

essie52 said:


> Hmmmm... thanks for the suggestion... does it work when you are getting off the lift and are basically on flats?


It's really mostly for those little-or-no-slope situations. On a steeper slope, I can usually get up just by digging a small trench for my heel edge first.


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Tend to agree with yer wonderful hub about the ankle flexion....but
> 
> These fine items could surely help and have some other helpful uses on the hill...but each has their drawbacks
> 
> ...


The police baton has potential. Could I hit the dumbasses as I went down the hill with it?
It does not surprise me in the least you gave your mom joy!
Hubby pulling me up works but I really want independence if at all possible.

Best,
E


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

Donutz said:


> It's really mostly for those little-or-no-slope situations. On a steeper slope, I can usually get up just by digging a small trench for my heel edge first.


I'm having a hard time visualizing this. If your season's not over and can get a quick video that would be amazing. I would suggest wearing a certain bit of clothing for the video but your an admin so I might get in trouble > I am being serious though. Do you do this without touching the ground with your hands?

Best, 
E

:yogapants:


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm assuming your husband is on a board but if not here is a technique I use when my skiing wife is with me. I'm not as nimble as I used to be so like others I almost exclusively strap in stood up but sometimes there is just too much of a slope to kick an edge in to stop sliding away. In these circumstances my wife will press her poles in to the snow downslope of my board so I can brace the edge against them whilst strapping in. Works well; not all skiers are bad!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

essie52 said:


> I'm having a hard time visualizing this. If your season's not over and can get a quick video that would be amazing. I would suggest wearing a certain bit of clothing for the video but your an admin so I might get in trouble > I am being serious though. Do you do this without touching the ground with your hands?
> 
> Best,
> E
> ...


There's still a little season left at Whistler. I'll try to get something.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

essie52 said:


> Snowdaddy said:
> 
> 
> > Not at all what you asked for but have you tried the Burton Step ins?
> ...


Think there are more boots coming, and swapping out the liners can change fit a lot. They should be interested in finding a way for you in any case. If you need to walk somewhere it's steeper, you may still have to sit down. Taking the time to dig a platform and find a way to strap in standing up might be the best way, but guess you already tried most variations of that. Guessing it's difficult or impossible for you to get your knees into the ground on toeside and just jump up to standing. Lugging equipment around in a backpack and use that to get up, and then fixing it on the backpack again sounds a bit much too. Saw some guy with a rack for a pole on his board, but it takes a few seconds to collapse and stash those things anyways.


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

BoardieK said:


> I'm assuming your husband is on a board but if not here is a technique I use when my skiing wife is with me. I'm not as nimble as I used to be so like others I almost exclusively strap in stood up but sometimes there is just too much of a slope to kick an edge in to stop sliding away. In these circumstances my wife will press her poles in to the snow downslope of my board so I can brace the edge against them whilst strapping in. Works well; not all skiers are bad!


We're all boarders. Hubby is a phenomenal skier but skiing hurts his knees and he does not enjoy it. I tried skiing but kept losing my leg (literally). Hubby has used his board before as a brace but we haven't done that since I was a beginner.

Best,
E


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

Rip154 said:


> Think there are more boots coming, and swapping out the liners can change fit a lot. They should be interested in finding a way for you in any case. If you need to walk somewhere it's steeper, you may still have to sit down. Taking the time to dig a platform and find a way to strap in standing up might be the best way, but guess you already tried most variations of that. Guessing it's difficult or impossible for you to get your knees into the ground on toeside and just jump up to standing. Lugging equipment around in a backpack and use that to get up, and then fixing it on the backpack again sounds a bit much too. Saw some guy with a rack for a pole on his board, but it takes a few seconds to collapse and stash those things anyways.


I did try strapping in from my knees; that was less than pleasant  

The rack guy... was it this? http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkSlfhJLNEI
If so, yeah! I think that would be great and a perfect solution for all my difficulties. I did quite a bit of email correspondence with the guy.... he never came through.... I let it go.

Best,
E


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Ye that could be the guy. The knees thing you would still have to flip over from heelside, so if that was the awkward step, not the standing up, it's meh. The 3 piece collapsible poles will fit between bindings when stashed, so shouldn't be hard to bolt some clips on there.


----------



## Flavor_James86 (Jun 6, 2018)

So I have a kinda weird way that I stand up. I typically strap in standing up but my GF falls a lot so I spend some time on the snow with her offering advice/and just enjoying being outside together. When I get up I either do the awkward roll over to toes or I have a unique way to stand up heelside. 

I bring my board in real close to my butt and push my upper body off the snow and then I dig my _toeside_ into the snow facing downhill. From there I'm able to stand up without any issue. You have to lean back into the hill some to keep from toppling over. from there just a little hop to get you out of the trench will get you going. Or a 90 degree tail butter to get you parallel with the slope. 

This was how I started standing up on Day 1 so it has just stuck with me. I know it's not the 'traditional' way but snowboarding is about creating your own style right?!? I understand that this may not quite be the answer for you though. Increasing your hip mobility/strength will help with that little bit of oomph you need to get your momentum going up with the 'traditional' method.

Work those hip abductors and adductors. 
A couple of exercises to increase your hip mobility are:
-A) Hip Adductor/Abductor machine in the gym. (Sorry if you already know this) Its a seated machine that has pads that can go either on the inside or outside of your thigh. Sit with your knees close/touching set the pad up on the outside and push your knees as wide as you can focusing on creating the force from your hips. Then flip the pads around and set the starting point to be wide with the pads on the inside of your thighs and squeeze your legs. Once again really focusing on generating the force from your hips. 
-B) Step through side lunges- Squat low and stretch out a leg to one side, then transfer your weight over to the stretched out leg like you are trying to go under something. Hell set up a bar on a Smith Machine and actually go under the bar if you need to for the first couple of tries to get the feeling. Don't rush through these go nice and slow. You are trying to build muscle so you want to focus on the eccentric portion. meaning you are elongating your muscles so they will have a higher strength to weight ratio.
-C) Leg kicks/raises. There are two different variations. Lying leg raises. Basically laying on your back and raising your legs in the air. The closer to your face you can get the better! And standing leg kicks. Place something about hip height in front of you so your foot can just reach. A chair, a foam roller, a hurdle just something stationary to give you a target. Stand with your body centered on the object raise your leg and kick over it. Your 'track' should be oval-like. You want your foot to start and end in the same place. Do some kicking from in to out, then kick some from out to in and switch legs and repeat. These are good doing them timed vs a set amount of reps.

You may or may not do these already but a lot of people don't pay enough attention their their hips. Hips bear the brunt of the weight of your body and their mobility is usually a direct correlation of how 'fluid' an athlete is.


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

Flavor_James86 said:


> So I have a kinda weird way that I stand up. I typically strap in standing up but my GF falls a lot so I spend some time on the snow with her offering advice/and just enjoying being outside together. When I get up I either do the awkward roll over to toes or I have a unique way to stand up heelside.
> 
> I bring my board in real close to my butt and push my upper body off the snow and then I dig my _toeside_ into the snow facing downhill. From there I'm able to stand up without any issue. You have to lean back into the hill some to keep from toppling over. from there just a little hop to get you out of the trench will get you going. Or a 90 degree tail butter to get you parallel with the slope.
> 
> ...


Everything here phenomenal! Thanks! E


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Get the board as close to your butt as possible. One hand behind you push yourself over the board and the other hand between your legs for balance.


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

speedjason said:


> Get the board as close to your butt as possible. One hand behind you push yourself over the board and the other hand between your legs for balance.


That would be a great idea except if I bend my knee much more than 90 degrees the back of the prosthesis hit my leg and pops off.... not ideal for going down the hill..... :laugh2:

Thanks for the suggestion though....

Best,
E


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

essie52 said:


> That would be a great idea except if I bend my knee much more than 90 degrees the back of the prosthesis hit my leg and pops off.... not ideal for going down the hill..... :laugh2:
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion though....
> 
> ...


That is going to be tricky.
I suggest learn strapping standing up.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Is the problem with strapping in? Or standing up once strapped in? If it is just the standing up, one thing i have done before is to grab the toe edge of my board between my feet, and pull hard to bring my weight over the front of the board. When my weight starts coming over the top, i stand up and i am golden.

Alternatively what about explosive dips so that you can increase your arm/triceps strength so you can push yourself off the ground with enough force to get you upright?


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

I think if you can't bend knee more than 90 Deg you will struggle to stand up on heel side on flattish ground. I couldn't do it

That leaves you with 3 options I think if you want to do this on your own

1: Find a technique for strapping in standing up. You should keep trying this if you can. There are things that help such as kicking into snow with board to create an area where the board won't move during strap in. Choosing the right spot also helps a lot

2: Flip over to toeside and try not to care about what other people think you look like. Mostly people are worried only about themselves

3: Find a gadget to help, eg folding seat, pole, inflatable thing, etc

Good luck and keep riding!


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

What about the flow bindings? Then you can strap in on toe side perhaps.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Snowdaddy said:


> What about the flow bindings? Then you can strap in on toe side perhaps.


Try reading the entire thread................................................:embarrased1:


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

tokyo_dom said:


> Is the problem with strapping in? Or standing up once strapped in? If it is just the standing up, one thing i have done before is to grab the toe edge of my board between my feet, and pull hard to bring my weight over the front of the board. When my weight starts coming over the top, i stand up and i am golden.
> 
> Alternatively what about explosive dips so that you can increase your arm/triceps strength so you can push yourself off the ground with enough force to get you upright?


I have tried that method and found I needed my knees bent more than 90 degrees (which is not possible). Extra arm strength is always good and I've been working on my arms as of late in prep for wakeboarding season.

As a side note, I read "explosive drips" twice below I read it correctly. Did not sound good.

Best,
E


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

mojo maestro said:


> Try reading the entire thread................................................:embarrased1:


But there is so many characters.......:mob:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

essie52 said:


> As a side note, I read "explosive drips" twice below I read it correctly. Did not sound good.


:eyetwitch2: :scared1:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

essie52 said:


> I have tried that method and found I needed my knees bent more than 90 degrees (which is not possible). Extra arm strength is always good and I've been working on my arms as of late in prep for wakeboarding season.
> 
> *As a side note, I read "explosive drips" twice below I read it correctly. Did not sound good.*
> 
> ...





Donutz said:


> :eyetwitch2: :scared1:


:lol: :rofl3:


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

@essie52 have you tried strapping in standing up with your back turned down the hill? This is the most stable way to do it standing up. A whole lot more than facing down hill. With your front foot strapped in, turn your back to the fall line and dig a good trench with your board by using your heelside edge. This will build a nice stable notched plateform keeping your heelside edge and whole board locked in place. Strap the rear foot in and hop out of the trench with a 90° heelside bunny hop turn to get going.


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

Mig Fullbag said:


> @essie52 have you tried strapping in standing up with your back turned down the hill? This is the most stable way to do it standing up. A whole lot more than facing down hill. With your front foot strapped in, turn your back to the fall line and dig a good trench with your board by using your heelside edge. This will build a nice stable notched plateform keeping your heelside edge and whole board locked in place. Strap the rear foot in and hop out of the trench with a 90° heelside bunny hop turn to get going.


Thanks for the suggestion. I am going to try to experiment a little more next season with strapping in standing up. Hubby and I plan on spending more week day time on the mountain next year so that's more opportunity to try new things (without feeling the need to get out of people's way). That said, because of my CP balance (without momentum) is not my strong suit.

Best,
E


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

essie52 said:


> because of my CP balance (without momentum) is not my strong suit.


That's why I have been strapping in like this for many many many years. My balance when stopped really sucks. Keep experimenting to find a way that fits your needs, and most of all keep shredding!!!


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Mig Fullbag said:


> @essie52 have you tried strapping in standing up with your back turned down the hill? This is the most stable way to do it standing up. A whole lot more than facing down hill. With your front foot strapped in, turn your back to the fall line and dig a good trench with your board by using your heelside edge. This will build a nice stable notched plateform keeping your heelside edge and whole board locked in place. Strap the rear foot in and hop out of the trench with a 90° heelside bunny hop turn to get going.


Are you suggesting to stand up on the heel edge, while facing up the mountain? I am trying to picture how that can be stable... Your board would have to be inclined on a higher angle than the slope, it just sounds so sketchy. For example toe edge while facing up the mountain means you can have the board completely horizontal while it is cutting into the little notch you have created. Or heel edge when facing down the mountain.

I wonder if the OP should switch to the burton Step-ins.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

tokyo_dom said:


> Are you suggesting to stand up on the heel edge, while facing up the mountain? I am trying to picture how that can be stable... Your board would have to be inclined on a higher angle than the slope, it just sounds so sketchy. For example toe edge while facing up the mountain means you can have the board completely horizontal while it is cutting into the little notch you have created. Or heel edge when facing down the mountain.
> 
> I wonder if the OP should switch to the burton Step-ins.


I think he is - and this is how i've been strapping in for around a decade and a half, simply because of how ridiculously locked-in you feel when strapping in. 

So long as you face uphill from the fall-line and form a trench with your heel, it's the fastest way I know of, to strap in [I've never been a "strap in whilst skating away from the lift" kinda guy - too precious about potentially stepping on ankle straps]. 

It's legit!!!


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

buller_scott said:


> I think he is - and this is how i've been strapping in for around a decade and a half, simply because of how ridiculously locked-in you feel when strapping in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been trying to wrap my mind around this. Assuming it needs to be a real gentle slope? I always do the same, but facing down the fall line. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

smellysell said:


> Been trying to wrap my mind around this. Assuming it needs to be a real gentle slope? I always do the same, but facing down the fall line.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Nope, it can be a steep slope too [hell, I'm not that flexible yet I can still do it - fitter/younger people would be able to, easy]. 

And so long as it's anything but the hardest ice, you should easily be able to kick your heel a few times, make a trench, and boom - you've got a strap in platform.

Big bonus is that if you're one of the few people doing it on the chair you're doing laps on, you've got a little strap in trench there for the rest of the day. 

Like a dog marking his territory, I do that a chairs all over the place at Buller - the trenches will be often still be there even a week later, given that they don't groom like they tell you on the snow report.


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

essie52 said:


> Hi Everyone-
> I am an intermediate snowboarder and have been boarding for fourish years now. My problem is I cannot strap in and stand heelside. I always have to strap in and flip over and stand toeside (and I do not look good doing it). Seriously obnoxious.
> 
> Here's the problem: I am a below the knee amputee (no passive ankle flexion) and have little passive ankle flexion on my real side due to cerebral palsy. Once I am up and boarding the forces allow my ankles to move; not as well as good, real ankles but hey, I haven't died yet.
> ...



Try Bringing your knees as close to your chest as possible, put just 1 arm behind you to push and when you push forward focus on pushing your chest into your knees and swinging your other arm forward and pressing your forehead forward, making yourself into a tight ball will make it easier to get the momentum to get up onto your base.

I'm not sure this is something that requires more strength necessarily, maybe more flexibility balance and straight up muscle memory from practice, its an awkward thing to accomplish at first.


Strapping standing up is awesome because your bum stays dry(er) and it takes a lot less energy overall once you get it down.

The trick to strapping standing up is digging your edge into the snow so it doesn't move, take a second to dig your heel side edge in a bit, you want to make like a little shelf for your board to sit flat on. If you can get your heel edge to sit lower than your toe edge your golden. make sure you can support all your weight on that front leg. Move slowly and precisely when lifting your back foot into the binding. I like to turn my knee in so that my toe is pointing down, this makes it easier to aim it past the straps and into the binding, moving the straps out of the way before attempting to put your foot in always helps. Mostly balance and muscle memory.

OR you could find a pole or tree and lean your back against it while you strap in then just push away from the tree/pole/fence/friend


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

SteezyRidah303 said:


> Strapping standing up is awesome because your bum stays dry(er) and it takes a lot less energy overall once you get it down.
> 
> The trick to strapping standing up is digging your edge into the snow so it doesn't move, take a second to dig your heel side edge in a bit, you want to make like a little shelf for your board to sit flat on. If you can get your heel edge to sit lower than your toe edge your golden. make sure you can support all your weight on that front leg. Move slowly and precisely when lifting your back foot into the binding. I like to turn my knee in so that my toe is pointing down, this makes it easier to aim it past the straps and into the binding, moving the straps out of the way before attempting to put your foot in always helps. Mostly balance and muscle memory.


EXACTLY how I do it. Nicely illustrated! Heelside lower than toe [for mine, it's easier to be facing up the fall line, although on flatter terrain i'll face down the fall line, still digging that trench with my heel], twist your toes into the binding and under that ankle strap [doesn't take long to get used to], boom you're in, strap in and ride away whilst your friends are doing weird power sit ups in an effort to try to get off their ass, proving that they DIDN'T do the pre-season training that they said they were doing hahahahaha.


----------



## dwdesign (Mar 30, 2011)

Since so much of this tread has gone to strapping in a certain way... Knapton demonstrates this here:


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Interesting! He does the heel edge while facing up the mountain thing too... I am definitely trying this one next season


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

tokyo_dom said:


> Interesting! He does the heel edge while facing up the mountain thing too... I am definitely trying this one next season


Get on it! You'll never strap in another way again, guaranteed.


----------



## Aracan (Nov 24, 2017)

Same here. Although with plate bindings it takes a bit of practice to get the heel bail over the boot ledge instead of just pushing it down.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

tokyo_dom said:


> Interesting! He does the heel edge while facing up the mountain thing too... I am definitely trying this one next season


Same here. Would have never even considered it if not for this thread. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

tokyo_dom said:


> Are you suggesting to stand up on the heel edge, while facing up the mountain? I am trying to picture how that can be stable... Your board would have to be inclined on a higher angle than the slope, it just sounds so sketchy. *For example toe edge while facing up the mountain means you can have the board completely horizontal while it is cutting into the little notch you have created. Or heel edge when facing down the mountain*.


Yes, that is what I am not only suggesting but been doing for well over 30 years (been riding for 40 years). With the methods you are citing as examples, the slightest loss of balance, or trying to press your heel firmly into the heelcup, gets your board moving.



buller_scott said:


> I think he is - and this is how i've been strapping in for around a decade and a half, simply because of how ridiculously locked-in you feel when strapping in.
> 
> So long as you face uphill from the fall-line and form a trench with your heel, it's the fastest way I know of, to strap in [I've never been a "strap in whilst skating away from the lift" kinda guy - too precious about potentially stepping on ankle straps].
> 
> It's legit!!!


Exactly, completely locked-in.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mig Fullbag said:


> Yes, that is what I am not only suggesting but been doing for well over 30 years (been riding for 40 years). With the methods you are citing as examples, the slightest loss of balance, or trying to press your heel firmly into the heelcup, gets your board moving.
> 
> Exactly, completely locked-in.


I think the confusion is coming in with everyone trying to picture how this would work as a shelf compared to the "traditional " facing _down_ the fall line method. 

With this method,.. you dig a _trench_ not a "shelf". Then your heelside edge goes into the trench and the board is held in place by the back(downslope) wall/side of the trench. 

Have I described this correctly?

It does sound as tho it would eliminate those "early board departures " I occasionally experience by simply cutting a shelf. :shrug: 

Have to give that a try this season. :grin:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> I think the confusion is coming in with everyone trying to picture how this would work as a shelf compared to the "traditional " facing _down_ the fall line method.
> 
> With this method,.. you dig a _trench_ not a "shelf". Then your heelside edge goes into the trench and the board is held in place by the back(downslope) wall/side of the trench.
> 
> ...


yeah, I use this technique sometimes, but only on more gentle slopes. On the steeper stuff, getting up from a seated position is much easier.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> I think the confusion is coming in with everyone trying to picture how this would work as a shelf compared to the "traditional " facing _down_ the fall line method.
> 
> With this method,.. you dig a _trench_ not a "shelf". Then your heelside edge goes into the trench and the board is held in place by the back(downslope) wall/side of the trench.
> 
> ...


Yeap! :thumbsup:


----------

